# Russell's Apiaries



## Specialkayme

I placed two separate orders with Russell's Apiaries. 

The first order was for a Stainless Grafting Needle: http://russellapiaries.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2130403
Brushy Mountain sells the same grafting needle, as does Mann Lake. However, Russell's is $10 while Brushy and Mann Lake has the lowest price of $12. Oh, and the $10 included shipping. Not only was I able to get it for cheaper, but he included a free chinese grafting needle, and another metal one of a different variety, so that I could "try out" a few different kinds and see what works best for me. He did this after I explained my difficulty using another type of needle.

The second order was for two Sunkist queens. 
I placed the order in January, and chose a shipping date as close to 4/1 as he could get, but no later than 5/1. Given the weather issues he's been having, I expected closer to 5/1 (or even later). Two queens made it to my door by 4/18. The USPS banged up the package a little, and only one made it alive. I notified Russell, and he sent me a replacement Sunkist, along with more FREE QUEENS to help me with my breeding operation. The second package was in a box, instead of an envelope, and he provided a tracking number (after my request) FREE OF CHARGE. This time he ensured I got my package on time.

The first queen I installed did not take (I think, not 100% sure just yet). But if it didn't take, it is due to my own issues.

Russell may be difficult to get ahold of, but once you do he solves your problems. It's so refreshing to deal with someone who actually understands what it means to take care of your customers. Just because of that, I'd be willing to pay TWICE the price for the queens, if I had to.

World class customer service. Stellar performance. I'm not interested in purchasing from anyone other than Russell from here on out!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Russell also sent me a queen to add to my genetics...I also thought that she was toast but shes a going!!!! Russell does have a superior product that is for sure.
mike


----------



## broodhead

Consider yourself lucky to have received the two queens!!! I ordered a few of the Sunkist Cordovans for April 18 ship date and yet have not received my queens. Sure would like to hear something.


----------



## kbfarms

Last I heard Sunkist Cordovans (at least for me) were coming in around the 17th of May. Bad weather everywhere. The first two queens I received around the first week in April, great looking and laying like crazy now. I figure they will get here when they get here. The Sunkist's should catch up fast. Great genetics worth waiting for IMO. I'm just happy he's letting the smaller producers have access to his genetics ; ).


----------



## David LaFerney

You probably shouldn't have told all that. Now I'm gonna feel all left out if I don't get extra stuff too.


----------



## papar

I ordered Italians and Sunkist which I received at the end of March. I just checked in on them a few days ago. I have a few that are doing exceptionally well, most seem average, and some are just not doing much(about 25). Also seems the Sunkist are starting off slowly. Over all, the queens arrived in excellent shape and really need more time to be accurately be graded, but I am satisfied. I will say that I installed queen cells from Kutik's Empire Queens about the same time and they seem impressive to me at this stage, it could have more to do with the fact that they went into NUC's vs splits?


----------



## broodhead

Mine were ordered and paid for in January, don't know when you put your order in, but you must have done something right.
I did recently get queens from Bob Harvey and I visited his place in Port St. Lucie. His queens look good, although one swarmed and another was killed by the mob. They actually took five days to eat through the candy and then I would assume that they killed her. This is a good guy, and I would not hesitate from buying his queens again.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

I heard from russell today. Storms/tornados swept through and shook things up. He said he woould ship them tomaroww, and send them with faster shipping so they dont have to be in the post office over the weekend. :applause: I'll have them by friday.


----------



## Specialkayme

Something was certainly up with the queen candy, because the last four queens I got in benton cages wern't able to be introduced through the candy. One spent five days, the other three spent four days in the cages. I finally pulled the cork on the other end, as they appeared to already have been accepted. 

In case you were wondering, I ordered last December (I think, it might have been November). 

Can't wait to see how they are doing! 

I was hoping to have two Sunkist queens, mainly to compare them. I hate to judge a breeder based on a single queen (to be honest, two really isn't enough either, but budgets are what they are). I might end up placing an order for a mid summer/early fall queen. We'll see how financially I am at that point in time though.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

Im getting sunkists and cant wait!


----------



## kbfarms

me too! really want to see how they turn out


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

Update- I got my tracking number, and russell is overnighting my queens at his expence so they're not in the post oice over the weekend. Talk about a class act.


----------



## broodhead

Hey GPP, when did you place your order for those queens???


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

december. You have to understand russell is a VERY VERY busy person. Don't get your undies in a bunch becuase you cant get ahold of him. He and his crew raise 80k queens in a year. You ordered 2, and there is plenty like you. Keep trying. 

Another thing to consider is he has tornados and storms pass through, and has had to move some yards near the mississippi. So everytime a round of tornados rolls through he has to stop production for part of day go check out all his yards to make sure they are where they are supposed to be, and more importantly his friends and family are ok.


----------



## broodhead

Thank you young man, my order was for more than two and I don't think it is too much to expect a little communication, do you??


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

I apoligize, I miss read an earileir post. To my understanding the sukist card. are running behind. Keep trying to communitcate. Youll get him soon. He is a good buisness man and a better beekeper.


----------



## Specialkayme

broodhead said:


> I don't think it is too much to expect a little communication, do you??


I've been in touch with Russell, and he wanted me to inform the "forums" that he is still alive. lol. He hasn't been able to get online and post, mainly due to the weather. Tornados, storms, you name it has been disrupting his operations. 

Dr. Russell certainly has a few communication issues that need to be dealt with. Part of it is the growing pains. When you move from a commercial supplier to a general supplier, you have an increase in the number of contacts without necessarily an increase in the amount of business you do. In a sense you work twice as hard to produce the same amount of queens.

But be persistent, and be patient. Russell will often take several days if not weeks to get back to me, but when he does he makes up for it and then some. His customer service is like none I've ever seen. It's well worth the wait.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

The PO has struck again. My overnighted queens didnt get here overnight. Oh well. stupid post office.


----------



## Specialkayme

It should have been GUARANTEED overnight. If they didn't make it in time, file a claim.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann

Sound like you folks are at least a patient lot. Robert and his crew have had to move several of their queen yards in the delta region due to the threat of flooding. The Mississippi will crest for the second highest crest in recorded history. When you talk moving queen yards, you are talking several thousand nucs. This totally disrupts the mating process. And will even include the loss of drone congregation areas that the queens would have normally mated at. I had requested 20 queens towards some credit I have but when I heard about the Flood, I backed off. I can wait......Robert and his crew ,which are a highly trained lot that I have had the pleasure to work with ,will fill the orders as soon as possible. Floods are nothing to be triffled with. The last flood I was in--Tallapoosa River--my bees did not swim well. I wonder if Robert has bred a bee that can do the back stroke??TK


----------



## SPRUCE BEE

First, bees that fly in the dark (moonbeams), Now "bred a bee that can do the back stroke??" Whats next? The military converting all of Russell's surplus drones into "Predator Drones" for covert operations? :lpf: Probably more money in it too.

With all of the crazy weather that we are all being tested this year, it's nice that we can still have a good laugh once in a while.

Russell, keep up the faith & persistence. I'm with Ted & can wait for my queens also.:applause:


----------



## rrussell6870

SPRUCE BEE said:


> The military converting all of Russell's surplus drones into "Predator Drones" for covert operations?QUOTE]
> 
> SHHHHH!!! Thats supposed to be classified!
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks guys. We are all still alive, and the girls are safe, high, and dry! Its been one heck of year!
> 
> We are going to be shipping every single dry day of next week... using mostly USPS Express Service even on orders that were paid for priority... If all goes well, we hope to actually be AHEAD OF SCHEDULE after this weeks shipments!!! WELL, ALMOST.... The SunKist Cordovans were the ones that were hit worst in the first wave of tornadoes... 6,000 cells were lost, countless mating nucs, and around 700 hives... So we had to bring in more drone colonies and start over again with them... The lower number of drone colonies means a lower number of mating nucs has to be ran... So hang in there guys... we do have a few hundred from my personal stock that will be shipped next week...
> 
> We want to help this industry and everyone in it to grow, I know you cant make Everyone happy, but Im sure gonna try! lol. So long as its something that I can actually do... I cant control the weather, but I can provide great queens...
> 
> Thanks again guys... and Spruce Bee, SHHHHHH! :lpf::lpf:


----------



## ShrekVa

I recently purchased a few queens from Mr Russell, he was prompt and very friendly, great customer service, hard to get a hold of but afterwards very attenative, two thumbs up.
Gus Mitchell


----------



## cdowdy

broodhead said:


> Consider yourself lucky to have received the two queens!!! I ordered a few of the Sunkist Cordovans for April 18 ship date and yet have not received my queens. Sure would like to hear something.


I also ordered a sunkist Queen in Jan and a shipping date of 26 Apr here it is a month later and I have sent a few e-mails and getting no answers. They have had many issues but with this weather, all accross the med states. I can see why. 
Cecil Dowdy.


----------



## Peakebrook

I ordered 20 queens and did not receive a confirmation of the order for a month....and only after I sent them an e-mail to cancel the order.

Now the order is past due...another cancel order has been sent.


----------



## balhanapi

Ordered 2 queens on Saturday did not hear anything till Monday . Sent an email with paypal transaction details and received a response on Tuesday that they need my ph no for shipping the next day (wednesday). Sent the ph no and received a tracking no on Wednesday. 
Received 2 queens via express mail today i.e Thursday. I'm happy.


----------



## broodhead

What type of queens did you order??


----------



## SamG347

Still waiting on my Caucasian queen....well not so much the queen but would like to get a message replyed to...but understand how days in the field make for early nights and that is prob what is happening with Russell and company right now.


----------



## balhanapi

Sorry for the late reply. I ordered sunkist queens. Have them installled in 3 frame nucs, will check tom.


----------



## RiodeLobo

The caucasians are running late. I got my sunkists last week, but was told my caucasian was delayed. The sunkists queens looked awesome. I can't wait to see how the do.

Dan Hayden


----------



## BeeBrothersApiary

No customer service what so ever. Phone voice mail has been full forever. No email response. Private message box here is full. Nothing, zip, zilch, nadda. But has been posting here regularly since I placed order. Look forward to receiving my order. Never again after that!


----------



## Barry

Please, this forum is NOT to be used to try and make contact with any supplier/vendor. You may share that the supplier hasn't returned emails/calls, but do not post a message trying to make contact with them.


----------



## dbart

BeeBrothersApiary said:


> No customer service what so ever. Phone voice mail has been full forever. No email response. Private message box here is full. Nothing, zip, zilch, nadda. But has been posting here regularly since I placed order. Look forward to receiving my order. Never again after that!


I have to agree with BeeBrother. Im very understanding/sympathetic to the fact that tornadoes caused havoc in the Russell bee yards. But I also am a customer whose credit card was charged back in march, and I think it would be appropriate and professional to at least recieve some type of communication, response, etc to the multiple emails I have sent (through private email, company website, and this website). I was finally forced to cancel my order, but have recieved no response to that either.


----------



## rrussell6870

Our phones ring off the hook, this is why there is a note everywhere that the phone number is listed that says phones are extremely busy, email is the best way to get through... this does not mean that we can answer every email, every day. We answer emails in the order in which they are received. Keep in mind that we have tons of people that ask for advice... so during times of high volume (pretty much anytime other than early winter. Lol), it can take a while to get to each question... I have recently been in the hospital and am now back home but still stuck under Dr wife's care. Lol. During which I am trying to get some posts in that can help to answer questions and give advice, before it becomes another email to respond to.

We have shipped over 30,000 queens so far this year after a season of continuous tragedy and one natural disaster after another... as for customer service, I think we have done quite well considering the circumstances and I believe that most will agree.

I will add though that if anyone is just "needing any ol queen", DO NOT order from us... we do not provide such creatures... we produce high quality queens with the utmost effort and focus on providing lineages that will help our industry as a whole. Yes, we produce a lot of them, but not for the purpose of "stocking the shelves" for fast supply... 

My pm box is not full, as I erase older pms before that happens. While I am stuck at home or in the lab anyway, I will be happy to check on orders as I can. But while I am able to work in the field, that is where I will be... I cant raise queens or find solutions to the threats that we face if I am talking on the phone or typing emails. We have a very good staff that not only know their way around an office but also know bees inside and out... when they have been needed in the field, that is where I had to put them. Would I do it differently if I had a chance to? Absolutely not. We live in a digital world where people have become accustomed to being able to handle things with the click of a mouse, but it takes sweat, a strong back and lots of time doing hard work in the sun to produce quality queens. So if you send us a message, and do not get a response, know for sure that it isn't because we are avoiding you or too busy playing golf to answer... its because we are working, working, working... sometimes a bit too much for our own good. I think that most can respect and appreciate that.

Dbart, send me your info and I will find out what has happened. We have no issues with canceling orders... anyone who can see the news can see that we have battled multiple record rains, then several weeks of horrible tornadoes, then record floods, and then record setting heatwaves.

We want our queens to get to those that want and need them... although cancelling is not my recommendation, it is not unwelcome.


----------



## SPRUCE BEE

I feel Russell Apiaries has done pretty well considering all of the adverse weather they have had to work around this year. It was a pretty common thing with all of the queen producers to have delays due to weather & poor mating. Just look at all of the horror stories out there about junk queens shipped out with packages and failing this year. I feel sorry for those individuals being treated like that. I ordered my queens early. Dr. Russell did periodic notifications on forums about anticipated delays. I received my queens two weeks later that requested, but I am extremely happy with that...just part of agriculture & the weather. I always have a alternate plan set up for un-expected things such as order or weather delays (bees, their just insects in boxes, you can split & population balance them any way you need for swarm prevention, honey production, etc.). For the size of his operation and with my experience with ordering many queens over the years from other large queen suppliers I would say they have done an extremely well job. The queens I received arrived in excellent shape and all were readily accepted. Quality of product comes 1st in my opinion. I'm extremely happy with the quality queens I received from him & have already put my order in for some of his Moonbeams for May 2012. :thumbsup:


----------



## papar

I had some issues with Russell's earlier in the season when my queens were delayed. I had made my schedule based on actual ship date and had to make some revisions but the queens did come in. I have since learned that it pays to have some type of backup plan or just wait until you have queens in hand before making splits. I think Russell's is going through some growing pains, perhaps realizing that you need the right amount of support staff to handle customer issues when you are that big? 

As some are saying, what is most important are the quality of the queens and I must say the Sunkist and Italians I am using are superb. I am very pleased and would use them again.


----------



## cdowdy

giant pumpkin peep said:


> Im getting sunkists and cant wait!


I ordered a Sunkist queen in Jan for an April 23 delivery have sent several email
and still haven't heard from them. 

Cecil Dowdy


----------



## BeeBrothersApiary

rrussell6870 said:


> ...lineages that will help our industry as a whole.


- Is why we ordered from you, your quality in breeding reputation procedes you. 

Very sorry to hear you are having health issues. On behalf of all of us here, good energy and best wishes sent to you. 

Your contributions to this forum are highly valued. 

We are all very busy adjusting to Mother Nature while "working, working, working" to keep up with demand. 

I simply don't want my investment sitting in a 115 degree mailbox for two days.


----------



## RiodeLobo

I must say that I am very pleased with the queens that I have received so far. Both of my orders were delayed, however I will always take quality over convenience. In addition I have gotten a response from all of my communications, however it can take a few days or more. Over all I am very pleased with the business interaction. While I can understand the frustration (I currently have 2 queen-less hives), I shudder to think how it is to deal with hundreds or thousands of small orders like mine and think that Russell Apiaries has done an outstanding job all things considered. I will absolutely order in the future and have also already ordered my moonbeams for may 2012.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

I am also very very happy with my queens from russell. Very solid pattern, and they are a booming. Volentairly pushed my order back a week, and had issues with the post office. One queen was doa. Russel shipped out a replacment in two days. I was happy.


----------



## ginn68

I am also another satisfied customer. Most commerical breeders are not geared toward small order base. I am also waiting on queens I ordered last december. I have full faith Russell will come through. Its been a tough year. As for the queens I have received from Russell, the data will blow you away. On a small data set of a side by side comp between similar queens from different suppliers. The Russell queens are off the charts and this? is in comparison of years of data collection. For example, brood pattern and density are 73% better than the other commerical queens.

Boys its worth the wait.


----------



## dbart

First off I'm very sorry to hear about your medical situation and wish you a speedy recovery! I also wantend to update that Russells did refund me for my order today. Thanks!


----------



## BigDru

I ordered 3 queens from Russll's Apiaries 2 months ago. Still no queens and not responce to my e-mails or phone calls. Personally, I feel this is a bad show customer service. They were quick to take my money and are extremely slow to provide the product. 

My opinion so far is that its crappy service.


----------



## seal62

Barry said:


> Please, this forum is NOT to be used to try and make contact with any supplier/vendor. You may share that the supplier hasn't returned emails/calls, but do not post a message trying to make contact with them.


I notice you run a tight ship Barry ...BUT...when its this late and i spent thousands with no responce ..a 700 mile drive each way ..id sure like a little slack .I understand the delays ..My family down in bama is still recovering from the twisters . I been holding off from being critical ,being angry will have no outcome on my delevery date . Its not only me ...others have trusted me with thier money ..ppl that they only know from here . They trusted me because of my nic ...I am gonna take this personaly shortly ..If i dont delevier it reflects on me / .I will refund thier orders out of my pocket .If you had a date set and had to drive 12 hr days back to back wouldnt you like a little heads up ?


----------



## rrussell6870

Seal, lower that barrel man. ;-) you are in good hands. My health has just kept me from making it personally to the south build up yard, so I can't give you an exact date yet... but I know you have a party to get to, you won't be late... check out my site to see some pics and info on the nucs that I have released in the last few weeks... 

Btw, I was 101st, retired E-7 B-11... enjoy that party.


----------



## rrussell6870

Bigdru, next Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## BigDru

rrussell6870 said:


> Bigdru, next Tuesday or Wednesday.


thanks. I look forward to trying the queens


----------



## rrussell6870

Everyone, we should be caught back up during the next few weeks... no one has been made lower priority, we provide many different strains and some smaller orders of strains that are readily available at that moment may get sent out ahead of larger orders or mixed orders that include strains that are not available at that moment. My health has kept me from getting to the office for long periods of time, and so I can't look up a ton of orders personally, but the staff is working diligently, and for those that are worried that you will not be able to build up before winter, hang in there, bad springs mean extended smaller flows and late crop flows, couple that with a very productive queen and you will be amazed at just how much you build up.

Listen to those that have their queens and/or have experience with them, like post #41 and those directly before, you can't gauge your limitations on these ladies like you have become used to... we can split multiple times every year, AFTER shaking packages, pulling nucs, shaking again to stock mating nucs, and robbing brood again to stock mating nucs and STILL produce at least twice the average in honey production (which we use to feed splits that we make between thanksgiving and Christmas)... its never too late to start a new hive with a great queen...


----------



## Blackwater Bee

I have been lurking here without signing in for awhile, ( I am am refugee from that other popular bee forum under a different name , not going back ) Anyways, my hats :applause: off to *rrussell6870* for his effort despite the stresses of all that he has endured ! inch:
This beekeeping endeavor is very unpredictable, even for me. :waiting:


----------



## Ted Kretschmann

If you are a commercial beekeeper of any size you will understand the following. The bee business is a very stressful business. The best laid plans of mice and men do not always come to past and Murphy's law rules. Three years ago at age 45, I had two heart attacks and have been stiented. The cause-stress. Stress caused by CCD killing half my bees when they came back from Almond pollenation. Stress caused by the worst drought in 120 years. Stress caused by a 30 pound crop and the bank threatening to foreclose the farm. Stress caused by a non supporting wife that divorced me because she did not want to take care of a sick person and deal with the money issues caused by the short crop. You see, the bee business can cause a person's body to blow a fuse....And all that has happened to Russell apiaries this year, not only would my fuse be blown, but the doctors would be rewiring me. Back in the spring, a late freeze happen and killed 2,000 of Russell's mating nucs. Several of us commercial guys stepped up to the plate and helped restock those nucs. Generally that is what commercial beeks do-help each other...Then the tornadoes came and to add injury to insult, The mighty Mississippi flooded at record levels.. Dr. Russell is not a drinking man. At the end of this season, I think he might want to take a sip. TK


----------



## RiodeLobo

I just checked my hives after introducing 6 Russell queens, 5 of the 6 took great, only one rejection (My newb fault). The five are laying great. I am very happy with the results. I must say I have already ordered my Moonbeams for next year and couldn't be happier with the my experience with Russell apiaries.

Dan Hayden


----------



## thomas

I have been trying to contact someone at Russell's and i have not heard anything yet myself. A freind and i ordered a bunch of queens in january and have not gotten them yet if someone know how to get intouch with Mr. Russell please let me know.

thomas


----------



## alblancher

Just want to thank Dr. Russel and his team for the two nucs. The young man that met me to deliver the bees took the time to answer the questions I had and was very helpful. It was so hot when I installed the packages that I didn't get to do an in depth inspection but I did move the frames into their new hives. The nucs where chock full of bees and the frames fully drawn out. One nuc was obviously older with honey filled comb filling all the gaps in the nuc. It's been a couple of days and they seem to have become accustomed to their new homes having each taken a half gallon of 1:1 in 48 hours. I am trying to stay with all plastic frames so I will have to eventually change out the frames included in the nuc but that is a minor problem.

Thanks again for the Sunkist Nucs, I'll get with you in a couple of weeks about placing another order for next spring

Al


----------



## JRing

I have been very happy with my nuc I purchased from Russell's. They maybe hard to get ahold of, but they will get around to you when they can. My nuc was to full and heavy with bees! Also I have noticed and several others also that these bees are showing the beingings of SHB resistances. Here is the link ( http://russellapiaries.webs.com/apps/forums/topics/show/5155240-killer-bees-aka-sunkist ) to the forum I started to see if it was just me or others. So far three have noticed as well.


----------



## twd8711

ive always had good dealings with russell apiaries, like the bees, like the people, and always have been easy to work with, but this year something has changed. they are impossible to contact and they will not return any messages, there isnt any way to find out if your queens are shipping at all. i understand if someone is having problems, but not returning messages, what was once easy has now turned into a hassle.


----------



## Apple Farmer

I'm hoping that I have better luck with the Moonbeams I have coming next year than I did with the SunKist I tried this year. Lost 4 of 4. $ down the drain but hopefully a leason learned.
Could have been my own fault, could have waited longer to put them in the nucs or used introduction frames.
Will definately be doing both with the Moonbeams.


----------



## twd8711

im hoping to get an answer to my order


----------



## rrussell6870

Apple farmer, what happened to your queens? We stand behind every queen that we produce. 

Twd8711, not sure if you have heard, but we are flooded with emails by the thousands asking for help with management practices, orders, and production... our staff answers these emails in the order that they are received, so during times of high volume, it can take a week or so to get a response... when I am not in the gulf, you can reach me fairly quickly here by pm.


----------



## sqkcrk

Got three queens from russell and they were all accepted and are doing well.


----------



## SPRUCE BEE

All 9 queens I received from Russell Apiaries are doing great, especially the Carniolans. Robert, do you plan on opening up sales of your AMMs again this season? I would sure like to get some to see how they winter over out here on the coastal northwest. Thanks for the great queens! Only 9-10 more months to wait for the Moonbeams I orderd. Got the flashlight & night vision ready...lols
Bob


----------



## thomas

Dr Russell
Thanks for the queens my partner and i got they were in great shape and all in hives i am going to check on the caucasian queen tomarrow and see how she is doing hope they took to her will you have any queens for sale in august if so i i have three more hive to requeen.

Thomas


----------



## Barry

Let me remind members that this is not the place to be discussing beekeeping problems or techniques.


----------



## jupiterx

rrussell6870 said:


> Apple farmer, what happened to your queens? We stand behind every queen that we produce.
> 
> Really? Last week I had 2 queens arrive from Russell's 1/2 the attendants were dead with 1 queen, with the other everything was fine. I hived them instantly. The next day in the queen cage that had the dead attendants the queen was dead and only 2 attendants remained. The other queen and all attendants were alive and were being accepted already.
> 
> I emailed Russells that afternoon to let them know what happened and even offered to just buy a replacement queen if they wouldn't replace her. Now 7 days later, no reply to the email.
> 
> Its all well and good to say you stand behind your queens, but if no one answers the phone or email, making a statement like that is to me very misleading.


----------



## Apple Farmer

jupiterx

Your not in that boat alone! I sent 3 e-mails and still haven't gotten an answer. Lost 4 SunKist.


----------



## TwinkieBee

You have to give them time to respond to you. They are all work-a-hollics there, but there are only so many hours in a day and more emails than you can imagine. They will get to you when they can, and I know for a fact that they replace queens that they shouldnt have to, but do anyway out of pure kindness. You will find that out soon.


----------



## mudlake

What is the secret to find out if they got your order not just your money. With no response not even "reply to sender". I know that 45 days doesn't mean to much to the keeps in the south, but that is half of our season. Won't answer the phone or e-mail. No response is not any way to work. How about a "reply to sender". How about anything? Tony


----------



## BigDru

The only secret to knowing anything, us your money comes right out of your account. And I mean right out. It took persistent calling and writing. I even got to the point of demanding my money back. My order was placed on 4/19. It arrived on 7/2. Way too long for my comfort. Bees made thier own queen and she was laying long before my order arrived. Not sure I would order queens again


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

what do you expect, mail order queens. You put in an order, and bam they come. I think their website automaticlaly takes out the money.


----------



## mudlake

I ordered just as Dr Russell told me to. I have tried contacting by e-mail as he said to. Name order number phone paypal number. Tony


----------



## TIMER

I to seem to be on the refund waiting list:waiting:
I've been very polite and patient so far.
However, it only took seconds for them to take my money.
It is taking much, much longer to get it back.
I've sent emails, private messages, called.
I know they have had a tough year, it happens to everyone.
If I was down there I would do anything I could to help.
Please, just let me know that I will get a refund at some point


----------



## TwinkieBee

Just as GPP said your money is taken through paypal. So it's an automatic transaction that requires no one to operate it also send an automatic response giving you your receipt number to let you know they received your order. No, Robert was not prepared for the giant flow of orders, he's been used to dealing with greater numbers of queens going out in less orders. I have done my best to help out this summer on and off with emails as well as with beekeeping. Russell tries to answer the beekeeping questions that he receives CONSTANTLY and few understand how many are received and answered everyday as well as operating the company ie. managing their hives, producing queens, producing packages, producing nucs, and all the studies that they do to make beekeeping better for all of us. Keep in mind he has a wife and 3 young children as well. He has been very ill but has still been in the bees everyday, he has a very competent staff both in the office and and in the field. If you are waiting on a replacement queens you should know that there are MANY people that have had theirs replaced when there was no reason to (imo) as in people saying they released their queen into hives where they didn't find the old queen, had cells, or laying workers but he still says send them replacement queens even though it was obviously their fault not his. This just goes to show that his replacement policies are above and beyond any one elses. You will get your queens replaced. They are not a 24/7 company so if you send an email on Fri night dont freak out bc you didnt receive a response by mon. Do you want great queens or do you want an answer to where your order is immediately? Also on the website the day you request to receive your queens is a tenative ship date. This isnt walmart. They may ship a ton of queens but they are high quality not made in china and will fall apart immediately kind of product or sitting on a shelf waiting on someone to grab them and toss em in a box the second you order. Russell Apiaries has amazing queens and that has and always will be their main concern. I have had nothing but good experience with Russell he has taught me a ton about bees as well as tried to help me when the beetles started taking over my hives.


----------



## tim adams

Here's my story.
On 2/2/2011 I ordered and payed (paypal) for 12 queens. These were to ship on April 18, Dr Russell informed me that the 2 AMM I ordered would not be ready till late May. We agreed to make 2 shipments one April 18 and the other for late May. The next week (2/9/2011) I ordered 1 more queen for the April 18 shipment. Dr Russell and I exchanged email a few times and all was well. April 18 came and no queens so on April 21 I ask about my queens on Russell forum and was told about the weather problems, this was after I email and called but no answer or response. He did respond on the forum that the AMM wouldn't be ready till late May and the Sunkist were delayed and "hang in there". I told him I understood that the AMM would be late May and to ship the other queens as soon as he could. So I waited... on May 22 I ask again on the forum about my order. This time no response to my question and no answer to emails or phone calls. So on June 1 I posted on the forum to cancel my order, I also sent a email and sent a PM to Dr. Russell to cancel. I haven't heard anything from anyone or have I got my money back from Paypal. I don't know about you but I can't run my business that way or I wouldn't have a business. It's a shame because I was really looking forward to some of his stock in my apiary.
Tim Adams


----------



## balhanapi

*Good experience*

I ordered 6 queens on July 3rd. Did not receive any confirmation or response to my couple emails. Pm'ed Dr Russell here on beesource and received an answer that they'll be delayed by a day or so. I had asked for July 11th shipment. I received the queens today alive and well. One of the cages had a few dead workers but the rest are looking good. This is the second time I ordered and received queens on time this year. I would definitely buy again although I agree response time can use some attention.


----------



## Pugs

*Re: Good experience*

What kind of queens did you order balhanapi? I'm curious as I ordered Cordovan Sunkist on 6/24/2011 and nothing yet.

Guess I'll PM him and see if he has any idea when they will ship.

Pugs


Pugs


----------



## balhanapi

*Re: Good experience*

I ordered sunkist not cordovan colored and 2 VSH queens.


----------



## Barry

TwinkieBee said:


> Russell tries to answer the beekeeping questions that he receives CONSTANTLY and few understand how many are received and answered everyday as well as operating the company ie. managing their hives, producing queens, producing packages, producing nucs, and all the studies that they do to make beekeeping better for all of us.


Just a thought, with members complaining about not receiving any email or phone call replies or confirmations for weeks/months, perhaps spending less time answering beekeeping questions on the forum and more of that time spent replying to customers would be time better spent. I know when my work gets busy, I have less time to be involved in other things and have to give more attention to my customers. I noticed he had time to reply to a couple of posts here today.


----------



## tim adams

Barry
My thoughts exactly! 
Tim Adams


----------



## WLC

I enjoy Dr. Russell's posts.

He needs to hire a 'Linda' to handle customer sevice.

Or, he could hire 'Peggy'. :banana:


----------



## Pugs

I PMed him and got a response the next day. 

Pugs


----------



## Barry

That's great, but it appears that not everyone gets such fast response.


----------



## camero7

He has someone else answering questions on his forum. Post there and you should get an answer.


----------



## TIMER

:update:

I have received an email from Russell's
A resolution is pending and I am confident that they will fix this problem.
Apparently he has been ill again.
I emailed back and told him to take care of his family and himself first
I can wait, as long as he can assure me that he will make good on our transaction.
I will post the result when it happens.


----------



## tim adams

Thats more like it! :applause:
Tim Adams


----------



## jupiterx

Yay, they emailed me back today. My replacement will be shipped in 2 days.
I am glad to have resolution at last.


Thanks Russell's
It took a bit but they proved to me that the good customer service rumors are true.


----------



## mudlake

I have tried e-mail I have tried the phone.MAIL BOX IS FULL CAN'T EVEN LEAVE A MESSAGE. No response. Yesterday I get an e-mail from paypal "It just shipped" Ya right they made out the mailing slip. E-mail said the package shipped. IT WAS NOT SHIPPED. Cked with the post office several people no package. They should have told the post office. So now I have hives split waiting for queens, what a joke. I read they have shipped 200,000 maybe on paper? I want bees or a refund. The only response I have had is on their own forum telling me I have to send my name account number and phone number. This was just under my post with all info. one line above the post telling what to do. I have sent several e-mails with all that info. This really must be a bad joke. Well the joke is on me. My Name is Tony Lee 

My e-mail is 
[email protected]

Russell Ariaries phone number 601 331 3815 Try it see what you get


----------



## camero7

Was it scanned at the sorting facility? You should have a tracking # on the email. if it was scanned it was shipped. Might be hung up in the wonderful USPS system. I have 5 queens missing right now from Russell. Tracking says it was scanned in MS and the PO is investigating the location of them.


----------



## mudlake

USPS has not got a package with my number on it it was suppost to be shipped yesterday. Several post offices were involved. Tony

my cell 315-591-3900


----------



## rrussell6870

Ok this is just going too far. First of, I just pulled up your order and your "preferred" ship date is marked for the 18th, 19th. That is Monday and Tuesday of this week... but you have been publicly complaining since the 13th... your queens shipped on the exact date that you requested. The usps tracking system has its kinks. Your phone number is on the package. Have a glass of wine and a take a few deep breaths... your queens are coming just as you asked them to... if they get lost, guess what, we will send more... if the postal service gets the "from" and "to" confused and sends the queens back to us (no joke, it has happened more than once. Lol), we will send more... if the postal truck falls into a volcano, we will send more... if you get them and put them in your hives and lightning strikes the hives, we will send more... no matter what happens, you will have these queens... I'm sure you are a wonderful guy and I am in no way disputing that or trying to bash you, just please calm down. Publicly bashing us is not called for, your order has been on time, the whole time. I think you will be very happy with what you will be receiving and they will be there soon.


----------



## camero7

Robert are you supplying the wine? I like merlot 

I have ordered queens from 4 different suppliers this year [this week and previous with you]. NONE have arrived on time. But they have all arrived alive so far so I'm not worried. It's just that USPS is so unreliable. I'm considering using UPS next year, even though it costs more. Got 2 packages from CA last year overnight and they were here @ 4 am.


----------



## TimnEsther

I can confirm that the USPS tracking system is "inefficient". My queen was already installed when the tracking said that they left Mississippi. The Post Office is much better at delivering things than communicating. I'm okay with that. By the way, my sunkist hive is booming.


----------



## mudlake

Thank You for your response. there is nothing like knowing what is going on. Thank You again for your time Tony Lee


----------



## Jaseemtp

So I ordered 20 queens from Mr. Russell and while there was some difficulty getting in contact with them, I am more than willing to do business with them again. I happened to be in the area and was able to stop by and pick up my queens and a friends nuc. WoW the guys there were fantastic, very helpful and friendly. Mr. Russell I want to thank you for what you are doing, get well and stay well. 

Jason


----------



## Buffalo Bee Farm

Dr. Russell, 

Dont worry about folks, thats people being people. Work for the power company and go into the field during a wide spread outage and see what kind of welcome you get while your sweaty, hungry, and tired...LOL

Either way, the postal service is horrable, i have been lucky. 

The 10 queens i got from you, Buckfast, SC's, and Caucasians are doing wonderful and i have been VERY pleased with the results. 

Keep up the good work, keep your head down, and keep providing the product i recieved!!!!

Doug Ladd
Central VA


----------



## acbz

I just placed my second order from R.A. and received immediate confirmation by email that my order was received, with a shipping date. Seems like there are a few more staff answering emails, and the response time has been dramatically shorter lately. Bravo! Very pleased with the service and product so far.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

Folks, Dr. Russell WILL take care off you. This spring when the wheather was bad my order got out 2 days late. Russell shipped them express shipping to gurentee they didnt get stuck in the post office over the weekend. I had only paid for the priority mail. Well, the usps managed to screw that one up, it took them 5 days to get me a package that shouldve taken less than 1. Luckily only one queen arrived doa, and russell sent two more, EXPRESS mail again, at his cost. 

Yes, a few folks have had issues getting their queens, once you get them they are worth every second of the wait. My bee inspector went through all my hives a few days ago, most of which have russell queens becuase I am rebuilding, and he said there wasnt a bad one out of the bunch. He also had to stop periodicly to stare to the marvel the pattern. Its cool when I beekeeper whos been keeping for 35+ years is impressed by your bees, and actually wants daughter queens. Also, might not be a big deal, but he couldn't find any mites, and I saw no big deal becuase these are first year hives.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy

I'm a businessman and I have been following this thread for a while now. I have to speak up for Dr. Russell. I have not used Russell Apiaries and don't "have a dog in the fight" but I may order from them after hearing how good their queens are. It is obvious that Dr. Russell has a very good product in his queens and he has spent a lot of time and research developing his product line. Companies put emphasis on what is their core expertise. In this case Russell's core expertise is apparently R&D and based upon product reviews noted above, they are very good at that. 

My suggestion to customers is recognize that sometimes there just isn't a fit between customers' expectations and a vendors' business practices. To keep everybody sane somebody has to give. Harley Davidson has been successful for years even though customers stay on a waiting list for months to get one because they are Harley Davidson. Either customers need to change their expectations to match Russell's business practices or go somewhere else. There are queen breeders all over the country. The key is that when you are buying a Russell queen you are not buying a commodity. 

Likewise Dr. Russell has a legal right to refuse any order. It's obvious that the demand for his product has exceeded his ability to supply and if I were Dr. Russell I would be taking notes on what is being written here and by whom and allocate production to customers who are a better fit with his business.


----------



## camero7

My queens arrived this morning, all alive. A couple of days late but no problem. Tony, did you get your queens? You should post the information.


----------



## sqkcrk

Buffalo Bee Farm said:


> Dr. Russell,
> Dont worry about folks, thats people being people. Work for the power company and go into the field during a wide spread outage and see what kind of welcome you get while your sweaty, hungry, and tired...LOL
> Doug Ladd
> Central VA


I hope you come up to the North Country the next time we have an ice storm like we had back in the early ninties, was it?, or maybe 98?. Anyways, you'll see what appreciation is. Hot coffee and sandwiches. Come on in and use the facilities. I hope you have better experiences in the future. I'd hate to see your knowledge and skill go elsewhere.


----------



## Barry

Hokie Bee Daddy said:


> Harley Davidson has been successful for years even though customers stay on a waiting list for months to get one because they are Harley Davidson.


I think this is a bad analogy. It doesn't cost the buyer of a Harley anything if the bike is delayed for a few months. That is not the case with buying bees. One has a limited window of time to do splits/starts. The bee supply business is very much tied to a high volume of output within a limited window of time. As I read these threads and posts regarding the suppliers, it always comes down to the buyer not getting their bees on the agreed date, and lack of communication from the supplier.

As a business owner myself, there does come a time when I refuse work because I'm too busy. It doesn't matter how good your product or work skill is, if you don't stay in contact with your customer, the bitter taste that's left is what they remember. It doesn't appear that suppliers are lacking in the 'quality product' department, so focusing on the customer service might be a good business plan.


----------



## Mosherd1

I have never tried one of Russell's queens before but what does he do in his production of these queens that makes them so superior? Is it just more active selection than other breeders, better queen rearing conditions, etc? Not that I am looking for him to give up any "secrets" but everyone on this site has had great things to say about the queens. It is nice to see. Just curious.


----------



## mudlake

No Queens yet Tony Lee


----------



## mudlake

I picked up the Queens at noon very well packaged and alive. Thank You Tony Lee


----------



## Rustyhawk

mudlake, in your post on 7/13, you talk like your order is already 45 days late, yet YOUR OWN requested ship date was the 18th or 19th of this month, and they were sent on YOUR requested date. And then even after all that uncalled for bashing, everything was right on schedule for you. And not even an apology, how sad.


----------



## mudlake

Just to let you know, you don't have all the facts. I was told to order 45 days before I wanted them. I did my, problem was I wanted someone to let me know if they got my order. I tried the phone several times and I do mean several. E-mails with all info requested several times. No response. Nothing 0. Then I was told to ck on Beesource to ck on my order also the send name phone order number which I had done lots of times. I did not know beesource was selling me Queens or that was where I was to ck on my order on Beesource. I tried to contact Russell Apiaries on their own web page several times with name phone etc. no response. One day AFTER my order was to ship paypal tells me my order was shipped, IT wasn't. Now after 3 days off from work I got 5 Queens very good shape nice package. Uncalled for I don't think so. If you ordered something for a date when you were going to take off from work had prep work for that package and could not findout if they even got your order. Paypal took their money the first day. Just the facts Tony Lee


----------



## camero7

Yeah, just the facts like the fact that you said the Post Office was sure they hadn't been sent and that Russell was not telling the truth. "Just the facts ma'am." Seems like someone isn't telling the truth and it wasn't Russell.


----------



## mudlake

Wrong the post office said it was not shipped and it was not shipped. The paperwork I got said it was shipped the 20th Russell said it was going to be shipped the 18. End of story I wish I had known ordering 5 Queens was going to be like this. No more comments from this end. Tony Lee


----------



## giant pumpkin peep

your mad becuase becuase your queens got shipped 2 days late? HA!


----------



## sqkcrk

If someoine ships you something, get the tracking number. The Post Office can track your package and tell you where it is and when it will get to the next stop and then to your Post Office. 

I had one post office tell me that if it got to them after my PO closed on Saturday, they would send a Mail Carrier out to my place w/ the Queens, even tho they are not in my PO District. Them being the PO before mine in the route the package takes.


----------



## jtow

Ordered a single queen this Monday, was notified by Paypal was shipped today.


----------



## balhanapi

Thanks for the great queens Dr Russell. Just thought I would share my good experience.
Sunkist queen cordovan? I dont know. I ordered the regular one.

Another shot of her highness.


VSH queen, she's laying good


The bees are from an earlier sunkist queen.


----------



## Myron Denny

The first two pictures the queen is marked with a white dot. The last two pictures the queen is not marked with a white dot. Are these pictures supposed to be of the same queen?


----------



## balhanapi

The first 2 are of a sunkist queen, the last 2 are of VSH queen. I think you are paying too much attention to the dot, the queens are of a different color. I have ordered 8 queens this year.


----------



## camero7

sqkcrk said:


> If someoine ships you something, get the tracking number. The Post Office can track your package and tell you where it is and when it will get to the next stop and then to your Post Office.
> 
> I have found the tracking from USPS woefully inadequate. My last order of queens was late, I had an "investigation" to find them. USPS couldn't locate them until they got to my local PO. Another shipment, the queens were here and USPS said they were still in MD. Don't rely on their tracking to give you good information.


----------



## judyv47954

Just got my two Sunkist queens. They are very active, and have lots of attendants. I've given them a drink of water, and they are enjoying the air conditioning in a dark corner right now. 

Ha HA! Another raid on the MH hive for frames. I sort of enjoy that now, since they are so nasty. 
I'll be using the cage that goes on the foundation...don't want to lose these pretty girls!

Thank You, RRussell!


----------



## Apple Farmer

I received my 4 SunKist replacements today. Read that as one happy camper!

Got an email yeterday that they had shipped and they arrived early this morning. They all look good. Nice size to the queens. I'll hive them in the morning, if it's not pouring some much needed rain on us.

Robert thanks much for replacing them. I'm looking forward to 4 very productive hives.


----------



## judyv47954

I released my two Sunkist Queens today. RRussell gave me lots of good advice, and it was amazing how well those bees took to their new Mamas. I am so happy. 

Thank you, RRussell!


----------



## seal62

I never knew it was sooo hard to get bees . I've been warned so i have to be very careful ..and I know HM will yell at me , this isnt a chat room  .. After going through this post time and time again i have to go with what Barry says ...sorry to say i bought the nucs for brood ...i have other queens ordered ... I sure was hoping to be further along . The highest hurldle has by far been the lack of como. I was very clear on my pick up dates. I dont have the skill to start this late .. but from what i read i guess these bees with shovel the snow from the driveway  . I have gotten a couple pms ..ready when you are ,,a day after i had to leave . The 1st was a pick up point change. Bama comb law ,. the second was alt pick up spot 3 . If i didnt have a couple kids taking college in bama i would have cancelled . Every time i have asked for an address , still havent got one,, I'd call it wise when driving 1600 miles round trip to have an address , a contact # and a little wisdom on pre travel plans to ensure a safe arrival.. The line we're in the fields dont work . Yea i couldnt return your call because im in the field . Tell that to Ford ,Gm > Detroit Edison when you have their plant shut down . They get somebody else . I feel i'm at that point . i am very uncomforatble speaking like this when this problem is so simply corrected . Hire more staff to field calls . Regrets for the vent , but boys (ladies) Im not talking about a couple queens . For us its a large investment . full disclosure ...comments edited by wife .


----------



## rrussell6870

Seal, your nucs have been ready for a very long time... I'm sorry you have such a long drive to make to pick them up, but they are ready, and have been. We have communicated, last I heard, you were planning on coming down this next weekend. The nucs will be in a bee yard of course, I could try to give you directions, but its kind of silly to try to describe the Mississippi backroads when you are still 1600 miles away. You could always go to our central ms office (212 Fannin Landing Cir, Brandon, MS 39047 posted everywhere), but you were saying that you wanted to try to pick them up in north MS, so I would have them loaded on a truck to meet you when I was sure that you were close enough to coordinate the rendezvous. Our phones are not busy because we are in the field (although we are, and "the field" means traveling to yards that are in five states and the gulf of Mexico and traveling from one yard to the next involves long truck rides, air travel, and even boat travel, camping on islands, extensive hotel stays, and lots of logistical coordination... not like running down the road to check some hives), our phones are busy because our staff is constantly on them helping bee keepers from all over the world... every where that the phone number is listed, there is a notice that says not to try to get through via phone and to use email or pm instead... I have personally answered your pms in the fastest manner that I possibly could... your product is ready and always has been... when Barry mentioned that maybe I should not be posting and should instead be using that time to answer emails, he was simply mistaken... we tried that earlier on and quickly realised that every answer that I give on the forums is an answer that does not have to be given fifty plus times in emails, phone calls, or pm's... no hard feelings, I understand that your stressed, god knows I am in the same boat. Lol.


----------



## HONEYDEW

OK I ordered some of Russell Apiaries queens with very short notice mid July asking for mid Aug. Sunkists and got a reply that it would be possible so I ordered, pay-pal took the money immediately then the wait....my bees where to be delivered on a Tues. or Wed. because of my sched. . I was emailed by pay-pal that they where going to be mailed on a Thur. or Fri. I panicked  because I am a driver and would be gone for the next 5 days so I emailed Russell's address on his web site that says for faster service use this address.... 30 minutes later I get a reply that they would put a hold on my order for five days then ship as wanted...Very good if you ask me, Thank you Russells.......:thumbsup:


----------



## hystad

I ordered 20 Sunkist queens in early August and asked for a ship date 2 weeks later. Queens were shipped on the day requested and arrived in 2 days (I'm on the West Coast). I think that the heat was hard on them as one arrived dead and 2 weren't moving much. I emailed Russell's and recieved an email within a few hours. 3 replacments are on their way. I'm very happy with the customer service. The queens were packaged well and most are very active. I'm excited to see what the hives look like in a month.


----------



## MTINAZ

I have sent over 5 emails over the past 3-4 weeks about canceling a queen order and still nothing. I still plan on ordering more from them in the future. I just seem to have bad luck with things like this.


----------



## rrussell6870

Send me a pm with your info and I can take a look at it for you. Our staff is a bit over run again with setting up schedules for next season as well as a huge wave of fall queen orders. If anyone has troubles getting through to the office, shoot me a pm so I can take a little of the load off of them. Thanks.


----------



## MTINAZ

Will do. I understand you guys get really really busy. Just not hearing anything is really fustrating. I rather hear bad news.


----------



## BobsBees

I place an order and had problems, so much so i did not think i would get my order. But communication is as important as the product. I would give Russell's a C - regarding it. With unemplyment % very high, you need to hire a customer service person Full Time.


----------



## JohnAllen

I am very pleased with the quality of the Sunkist bees that I received this year and am happy to cut Russell Apiaries some slack when it comes to communication. I know they are an honest business with a great product and am grateful that they take the time to deal with small orders.


----------



## MTINAZ

I agree and think that the quality of product will be worth the wait and hassel.


----------



## rrussell6870

Bobsbees, we have six full time office staff members... honestly, I have told people over and over that if they just want any old queen, they need to go else where... the only reason that we are offering these queens to the public is to try to help the industry that has record lows in production and record highs in losses... we lost a lot of money by doing so, including having to add the annual wages and equipment of the extra office staff... but I justify the losses by looking at it as an investment towards the future of our industry... product is far more important than customer support in my book, as I have made it clear, if you just want queens, by them elsewhere, if you want to get quality genetics in your apiaries that resist pests naturally, are not inbred or hybrids from usda primorskies, and will add productivity and survivability to your own bees, then we can help... we are nearing the 80,000 queen mark for this season and we answer hundreds of emails, phone calls, and letters everyday from bee keepers all over the world that are seeking help with their management practices, so yes, we are very busy and hard to reach... we do not and will not bank queens for "off the shelf service", so shipments are delayed at times... but they do get out, and they are of top quality when they do... Almost any question that anyone could have is already answered several times over in the forums here and on our site... aside from that, quality is top priority... we can tell you about your order all day long, but then who would be working on making better queens, genetics, and helping the thousands that are stuck in a rut?


----------



## Specialkayme

I for one am very thankful for the way things are done. I would rather have you in the yards breeding top quality queens than answering my simple questions.

Thank you for the products, and thank you for making them available to us.


----------



## MTINAZ

Just wanted to update that russel has refunded the money and has also helped with some other issues with lost bees.


----------

